# Pet Insurance-frogs



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Hi,

I was wondering about pet insurance for our frogs? Like in case of all these natural disasters happening right now?

And how do we go about telling our insurance companies what we have? I know pics help, but how do we value these out? As the price drops, and breeders are worth more than froglets. 

What do you think we need to do for this?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i really doubt that there is any out there, i know state farm used to insured cats and dogs, but they no longer do. Not sure if there are any companies out there that do it.


----------



## froglady (Feb 21, 2004)

Years ago I had this conversation with my insurance agent. His reply was that if he knew I had exotic animals in my home he'd cancel my home owners policy. May I suggest caution when talking to your insurance agent about pet insurance on exotics?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If your personal insurance agent is concerned about it (and a lot of people do run into issues with exotics), I would suggest Lloyd's of London. That is who insures animals for Zoos and other institutions. 

Ed


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Ed do you happen to know what the cost of insurance is? do you have a link?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi Julio,

No I don't have a direct link or any hard knowledge of the cost. I just know that when Zoos get insurance for animals it is via policies through Lloyds. I think you would have to contact them and get a quote to have the policy underwritten and make a decision based on the quote. I strongly suspect that each policy is going to vary based on a number of issues. 

Ed


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

froglady said:


> Years ago I had this conversation with my insurance agent. His reply was that if he knew I had exotic animals in my home he'd cancel my home owners policy.[/QUOTE
> 
> Why would they cancel a policy just because you had exotics in your home?
> 
> I don't see what difference it would make to them...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Risk of lawsuits from someone who discovers you have them and suffers emotional or other trauma (like say falling down while trying to get away etc...) To most insurers it is a big liability. 

Ed


----------



## angry gary (Dec 9, 2009)

there are specialty insurers out there. i used to collect beercans and breweriana before this. i know of people who million dollar policies covering their beer can collections. i will try to contact some of them to see how they went about it.

AG


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Ed said:


> Risk of lawsuits from someone who discovers you have them and suffers emotional or other trauma (like say falling down while trying to get away etc...) To most insurers it is a big liability.
> 
> Ed



Could put a sign on the door "Beware of Frog"


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Lloyd's of London homepage


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

frogface said:


> Could put a sign on the door "Beware of Frog"


I do have a beware of attack gecko sign on the door, but this was from when I use to keep tokay geckos.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

frogface said:


> Could put a sign on the door "Beware of Frog"


I have a "Beware of Attack Frog" sign hanging on the wall in my frog room. My son came across it one day in a store and bought it for me!



Deb


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If you rent or lease, becareful with the signs as I'm aware of at least one person who had real problems with a landlord over a sign warning about dangerous frogs. 

Ed


----------



## Protean (Dec 27, 2007)

I had my collection insured for $150,000 when I had my collection at over 1000 animals. I did it through Golden State Insurance under a business policy. All I needed to provide them was with a DBA and a city permit allowing me to do business in the city. It cost me roughly $2700/year if I remember correctly and also included my terrarium business as well. According to my agent, I needed proof of purchase, invoices and of offspring in order if I had issues. It only covered building damage to my collection and natural disasters.


----------

